# Xativa building supplies



## Villarosa (May 4, 2015)

Hi, does anyone out there know of english or english speaking builders merchants/suppliers in or near to Xativa? I would appreciate any advice at all. Many thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Villarosa said:


> Hi, does anyone out there know of english or english speaking builders merchants/suppliers in or near to Xativa? I would appreciate any advice at all. Many thanks


There aren't any!

However, ask any questions you like and I should be able to answer them for you.

(I live in Ontinyent which is not far from Xativa).


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you Google British builders* Javea* or British builders *Xàbia* you'll find some. They may or may not be any good, I have no idea.
A lot of people recommend using Spanish builders who know the local building methods and requirements better...


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> If you Google British builders* Javea* or British builders *Xàbia* you'll find some. They may or may not be any good, I have no idea.
> A lot of people recommend using Spanish builders who know the local building methods and requirements better...


Hmmmm.

Not a lot of good when the OP is looking for a Builders yard / building supplier (as opposed to an actual builder)!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Hmmmm.
> 
> Not a lot of good when the OP is looking for a Builders yard / building supplier (as opposed to an actual builder)!


Hmmmm
The second hit on my search is for a British builders yard.
It wouldn't be my first choice as there area lot more Spanish yards I presume, but if that's what he wants....


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmmmm
> The second hit on my search is for a British builders yard.
> It wouldn't be my first choice as there area lot more Spanish yards I presume, but if that's what he wants....


at a guess it was this one? 

AIM BRITISH BUILDING SUPPLIES & DIY CENTRE, SPAIN | BUILDING SUPPLIES AND CONSTRUCTION DECKING PERGOLAS PAINT DECORATION BRITISH MATERIALS SPAIN

they actually have a very good rep locally & Spanish builders use them too


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Hmmmm
> The second hit on my search is for a British builders yard.
> It wouldn't be my first choice as there area lot more Spanish yards I presume, but if that's what he wants....


... also a LONG way to go from Xativa (not to be confused with Xabia).


----------



## Villarosa (May 4, 2015)

Thank you to everyone that has replied to my post - I am surprised at how helpful everyone is, I really appreciate it. Has anyone had experience of good English being spoken at any of the Spanish builders merchants in or nearby to Xativa?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Villarosa said:


> Thank you to everyone that has replied to my post - I am surprised at how helpful everyone is, I really appreciate it. Has anyone had experience of good English being spoken at any of the Spanish builders merchants in or nearby to Xativa?


See post #2


This is quite a rural part of Spain. As such, little English is spoken - mainly Valenciano and Spanish.

At our builder's merchant in Ontinyent, there is a lady who tries to speak English - she helps my Spanish (for technical words) and I try and help her English.


What do you need and what are you trying to do?


When all else fails, my wife is an interpreter and translator.


----------



## Villarosa (May 4, 2015)

sorry it's taken me so long to reply, I may very well be asking your wife if she needs some interpreter work!!

I wandered if anyone could recommend an english speaking pool cleaner/maintenance person or company in Xativa? I am coming up with nothing on the web & am looking to employ someone regularly - any advice would be hugely appreciated! thanks!


----------



## Villarosa (May 4, 2015)

*internet*

also wandered if anyone can recommend a good internet provider or one to stay away from? thanks!


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Villarosa said:


> also wandered if anyone can recommend a good internet provider or one to stay away from? thanks!


You have a PM.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

If you PM me, I might be able to put you in touch with someone.


----------

